# Turtle pond build



## Victor Zhao (Apr 19, 2019)

Hi, 
I'm planning on building a outdoor turtle pond. Should I put plants in?Do I also need a top for the enclosure to make sure predators don't eat them. And also are water changes needed for a outdoor pond if you already have a good quality filter? Just tell me the basics and the answers to my build and we can go from there.

Thankyou


----------



## timothyng1998 (Apr 23, 2019)

Filters don't remove nitrates, so water changes are needed unless you have a lot of plants to utilise the nitrate for growth. Even then, occasional small water changes would be beneficial. If the pond is deep enough and the turtles are big enough there shouldnt be predators that could get to the turtles, i wouldnt risk it tho. Feral cats and foxes might still be able to get to the turtles.


----------



## worldpacer (Apr 24, 2019)

Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------

